# M5 Gaining Time



## dan18 (May 30, 2006)

i bought an m5 from roy last year. it has been gaining around 1 minute a day. i sent it to roy in jan / feb and i was fine for him. should i get it serviced? i don't mind 20 secs a day, but a minute is doing my head in. as a result i am not wearing it that often, and i really like it.

and thoughts welcome,

dan.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Does it gain as much time when not worn, just sitting?

Later,

William


----------



## dan18 (May 30, 2006)

it seems to go fine and then just gain the time over a small period of time and settle down again. i have worn it at night and left it off and it has made no difference.

dan.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

A service does not sound like a bad idea. You may have a tiny spec of dust in the works moving around.

Later,

William


----------



## dan18 (May 30, 2006)

thanks william.

now i just have to find someone relaible in dublin to do it.


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

dan18 said:


> thanks william.
> 
> now i just have to find someone relaible in dublin to do it.


It's not an unusual movement. Any decent watchmaker will be able to do it. Phone around and ask first.

Rob


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

A min is a lot for a 2824-2.

There could be a speck of dust on the hairspring.

It might just be within regulator adjustment with the fine regulator screw.

Where is the adjustment regarding the + and - on the regulator scale?


----------

